# Good Park and Freeride Boot combo BOA/dual



## Fuelrush (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a newb but I'm REALLY wanting to try the 32 Binary Boa. Dual Boa. Its in the middle of the stiffness scale. They claim its the same as the very popular Lashed boot (which is laces up). I can't find it at all locally. :-( Basically all my locals just carry the Lashed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the response I went with that, I was looking at it also.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I have the binary boa and love them.


----------



## Fuelrush (Nov 16, 2012)

As popular as the lashed is I'm surprised to not see more people speaking up about the Binary Boa. I'm glad to see a comment from someone who has them.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive had the Ride Jackson Boa for a couple seasons and I am very happy with them. Super comfy and have held up real well. I like my boots a little stiffer so these are perfect at a 7. I do a lot of park but like to take nice long runs/trees leading to the park so my style sounds pretty similar to you.

Whats nice too is with the boa if you want to get a little more tweaky you can just not tighten it as much, and vice versa when your charging.

BTW I think they were only $100 on seshday today or yesterday which is half what I paid....they are the white ones though! I got the black.


----------

